# My Youtube video



## Windwalker7 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys!

I did a little video for Youtube. (My first)

I thought you all might be interested, especially if you are a Glock fan.

I did a recoil comparison between the Glock 19 and a Glock 19C. (The compensated version)

Check it out!


YouTube - ‪Glock 19c vs Glock 19‬&rlm;


----------



## deeker (Mar 3, 2011)

Windwalker7 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I did a little video for Youtube. (My first)
> 
> ...


 
Looks good.....not much of a glock fan....but...


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for viewing!

Actually I wasn't a Glock fan either until just a few weeks ago.

Several years ago, I was in the market for a pistol for CCW. I went to several shops to handle a few different brands. I do remember holding a Glock at one time (don't recall what model) and immediately didn't like how it felt. It felt like grabbing a 2x4. I never understood all the hype about Glocks after that. I crossed that Make off my list and eventually ended up with a CZ 75BD. I really liked the way it felt and CZ's reputation was top notch.

Anyway, about a month ago, my step son bought a Glock 19. Before he bought it, I was telling him they should be called Block instead of Glock and stuff like that. He bought it anyway.

The day he brought it home and I actually held it, I started seeing things differently. It was more compact (concealable), light and felt good in my hand. 

I eventually bought the compensated version a week or so later.

I was really surprised when I shot it. I was amazed how accurated it was. I mean at 25yds I could shoot a couple magazines worth into about a 3-4 inch group with most shots making one big ragged hole.

If you haven't tried one, give them a try, I changed my mind!


----------

